# Hi, multiple cat lover here



## Crush (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey my name is Kinsey, i'm 21. I live by myself with five cats (Armand, Lilith, Pheonex, Scooter, and Mana). I've always had cats growing up, but they were those cranky ones that wanted to be left alone because they have been tortured by young kids all there life.

Well when i moved out i got one black cat, she ended up being pregnat, and i got four female kittens. Two i gave to friends and i still see, the other two are tuxedo cats who look the same except one has a black dot on it's nose. The mom is no longer with me though.

Then one night i was out drinking with friends and a stray cat followed me home from the bar, it trotted beside me the whole way home. It was a skinny, VERY smelly dirty orange tabby cat. I cleaned her up, and had to keep her, and she is the friendlest cat i've ever had.

Then a month ago i took in two turkish angora cats, a mom and her kitten (also tuxedo colored)...and guess what, the mom is pregnat.

I only have female cats so i don't end up with them mating, but whenever i take one in it's with babies. And this post is already too long, i talk too much about my cats, but they are my life. I don't date, just because i like to be single and by myself, so my cats are my children.

I've always liked animals, but i'm just starting to really love cats, and well i've been labled the "crazy cat lady" by most everyone who i know.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

(Just kidding, no pics would be good! :wink: )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Crush said:


> ...i talk too much about my cats, but they are my life. I don't date, just because i like to be single and by myself, so my cats are my children.
> 
> I've always liked animals, but i'm just starting to really love cats, and well i've been labled the "crazy cat lady" by most everyone who i know.



You CAN'T talk too much about your cats _*here*_! :lol: :lol: That's what we do! Welcome, and please do post pictures when you can.

:2kitties


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Kinsey, would love to see pictures of your babies


----------



## Crush (Nov 21, 2006)

I wish i had pics, but i don't have a digital camera...

oh, wait i think i have ones of when the kittens were born.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww what small little babies, how they grow so fast though


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

cute kittens! and welcome from a fellow Canadian. It's nice to have you around!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What sweet kittens!


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG....The thought of cleaning all those litter boxes has my head spinning and my nose plugged! :lol: But then, I'm sure they are lucky to have someone such as yourself to care for them.

Ok, back under my rock I go!

Ciao!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Clint, baby kittens have baby tootsies. But yep, it is alot of stuff to clean though, you are right about that :wink:


----------



## Jewel'd Diamond (Dec 1, 2006)

VERY cute kitties...  Post some pics of them if you get around to getting a cam..


----------

